# Strange find on the river bank-



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

When I was out carp hunting and creek crawling this Sunday, stumbled into some rather nice, Stonehenge-like
thrones in the woods.
Impressive! Some of these stones would take 3 people to move!


----------



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

where was this at?


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

Very strange. Could be some teenagers hang out.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yikes. Looks like if you would've stuck around you might've been surrounded by a bunch of people in glorified Snuggies asking you to have a sip of their kool aid.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

A witch's circle? Or just some very creative people!


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

you've stumbled on to the sacred hallowed circle of the fish gods... this is where natives would dance around the fire with lures hanging from their vests....these where made of carved woods and berries and flowers used as paints..... flys decorated their head dress ...tied of fur, hair and feathers... dressed in waders.... the chief wore chest waders in weird colors that matched the earth and trees.... sacrifices were made by tossing live creek chubs and bluegills into the waters.... they would take strawberries and chicken liver and make a doughy paste by adding dried crushed corn.... some boiled over the fire.... the meetings would be held on nights of the full and new moons... and any other night that they could get out of the hut....passing of the so called peace pipe and drinking of the fermented hops and fruits was also a big part of this... 

i hope you left a small gift as an offering .... those that do have many good days of fishing... and if you leave a 24 pack of cylindrical shiny things containing the fermented hops.... you will have many great years of fishing!!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

You discovered the meeting place for The Big Foot Asso. members I hear they meet there a few times a month.
Either that or a very cool place that someone spent lots of time building. Check the fire ring for bones


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I would go back at night to see if there are naked witches dancing around.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

That is an amazing find. One of the most elaborate "possible occult" set ups I have ever seen locally. Perhaps the Ohio "Bohemian Grove". lol


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't volunteer to be the virgin...

Creeeeeeepy.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Pretty cool set up..If it was some teenagers(or whoevers) hang out.I'm very impressed as theres no trash around.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Pretty cool set up..If it was some teenagers(or whoevers) hang out.I'm very impressed as theres no trash around.


That is exactly what makes me doubt that it was built for a "teenage hangout".


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

LMAO! You guys left me nothing to add! Wicca fishermen?


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

Lawman60 said:


> LMAO! You guys left me nothing to add! Wicca fishermen?


lol Yea John, they close their eyes & cast out their thoughts & pull in trophies that we only could dream of.


----------



## Fishinfoolin (Apr 26, 2009)

Ohio Stonehenge!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! I don't know whether thats too cool, or stupid scary?!

Just don't go back at night unless you take EZ with you.  

Tom could "put the fear of God into them" if needed.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Lol! I'm not sure what's up.
Didn't really think about the lack of trash, which is cool.
It is pretty deep in the woods and hard to get to, so there's usually not many people or trash to be found there.

Hmmm, might have to go back at night - I'm sure they won't mind one more naked witch dancing in the grove.
Isn't there a full moon coming up?
Better bring some sacred mead with me...
Or at least few beers.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Lol! I'm not sure what's up.
> Didn't really think about the lack of trash, which is cool.
> It is pretty deep in the woods and hard to get to, so there's usually not many people or trash to be found there.
> 
> ...


lol The 25th is a Full Moon I do believe. I would love to document the area with film. A Blair Witch reality. Maybe me & you can gather a small "force" to infiltrate. I certainly wouldn't go alone, even with a sidearm, as it is clearly evident this place draws an unsavory crowd. And by crowd I mean probably at least 8 - 10 people. The set up alone would of needed that many people if not more to put into place.

Don't forget your Holy Water.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The Zodiac said:


> Don't forget your Holy Water.


... or your holy smoke. At least a rope's worth.


----------



## dgfish (Apr 29, 2006)

In the second and third picture, looks like a cross on the left side of the photo. Hmmm....


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

dgfish said:


> In the second and third picture, looks like a cross on the left side of the photo. Hmmm....


Wow, I totally missed that in the pictures. Good eye dude. That makes this even more perplexing. Even though crosses are a fixture of Christianity, that in & of itself does not mean this place is not of "occult" origin.

Many occults use the cross in a blasphemic reverence. Although I feel the chances are greater that the use of this cross symbolizes the four cardinal directions of north, south, east, & west.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Man this is way cool! And if you plan on putting a "night infiltration force" together I for one volunteer 100%


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

I keep looking at this thread hoping someone else has seen it and/or knows what it is, but to this point, nothing! I for one am completely perplexed and curious!! What river/stream/lake was this at? Or did I overlook that already mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

There have been rumors of a witch's coven in Richfield...don't know where the OP took the pic tho.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

If creekcrawler wishes to disclose the area, then I will allow him to post it. But let me just say this, after I researched the exact area of this place, it is 100% an occult "playground". I found online quite a few websites that offer occult info on this area (the general area that this "find" is located). The area has had occult "activity" for many, many years. Also, in the surrounding area is purported a "haunted" barn, abandoned house, as well as an old indian cemetery. All of which has claims of being haunted.

Very interesting stuff to say the least. If I had a damn vehicle right now, I would try to organize as one poster said, "an infiltration force" of OGFers.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You can read all the occult online stuff about the area, they make it sound spooky. I know the history of the area and a lot of that online stuff is just _wrong_.

The "haunted" barn and farmhouse are now part of the national park and some one lives there. Before that the Gleason/Carr (if I remember right) family farmed there. They found the old farmer 
on his tractor in the field when he died. I guess some one did commit suicide at the old barn a few years back.
The old "Indian" cemetery is just an old settlers graveyard going back to the later 1800's. Interesting little hike.

*An infiltration force??* For what, I don't think anyone is doing anything wrong.

*An occult playground??* What the heck is an occult playground? A set of monkey bars and a teeter totter with black candles?

_I'd be very careful, lest you get turned into a *frog....*_


----------



## ron keller (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you mean the Gleason family from Valley View? They were related to the Carey family from VV and Walton Hills. The Careys had a farm on Tinkers Creek Rd and one on Dunham Rd near Tinkers Creek.


----------



## ron keller (Feb 9, 2010)

Also, the Carr family had a farm on Egbert Rd off of Dunham Rd.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow- Ron, you know your history!
I was wrong, you are right, the Carr farm was on Egbert Road.
I think it was originally the Gleason farm, then the Carey's inherited it/moved there.

Do you know where the old Gleason family cemetery is?
(back in the woods, on top of what may be an old Indian mound?)

ahhh, but that's another story . . .. . .


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Ive heard about this place. Ill tell you. If anyone asks, you didnt hear it from me. It was built by a cult of tournament Bass fishermen. It is a sacred place on hallowed ground. They meet there before tournaments. The ceremony begins with the blessing of the Bass lures. Afterwards, they sacrifice live Bass in hot peanut oil , in a 24 inch cast iron skillet (filleted and breaded of course). With each sacrificed Bass a curse is chanted and placed upon their tournament competition. One Bass for the curse of the flat trailer tire. One Bass for the curse of the fowled prop. One Bass for the curse of the baitcaster backlash. One Bass for the curse of the busted rod tip. One Bass for the curse of the landing net left in the truck	. One Bass for the curse of the swarm of biting flies. One bass for the curse of the annoyingly close wave runner. One bass for the curse of the hopelessly snagged $20 custom lure. You get the idea, but the list goes on and on Cult members are sworn to secrecy under penalty of death by Brushhog, a slow and painful death, too gruesome to chronicle here. Rumor has it that some of them are OGF members, And the word is that, having been found out, they're moving their location to somewhere near Lake Rockwell. .......... Remember! You didn't hear it from me.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> somewhere near Lake Rockwell


I would expect nothing less!

That would also explain the etching of Bill Dance in the one rock.. .


----------



## ron keller (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes, the cemetary is on a mound on Dunham Rd at the top of the hill coming up from the Astrohurst, It is on the east side of dunham Rd. There were headstones for the Geasons who were buried ther. It is now part of metro park. This south of tinkers creek gorge.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

*An occult playground??* What the heck is an occult playground? A set of monkey bars and a teeter totter with black candles?

That's hilarious! I just gambled and lost!!!!


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Am I the only one still lost and confused?? 

What the heck is an occult to start? After that I may be caught up a little bit... oh and wheres the link to that reading, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Quite a find indeed.It is a spiritual circle for wicca ceremonies.The pointed stonehedge is for the High Printiss or Priest.They like to use a protected ,secluded area in which ritual work takes place,It signifies a boundary of a sphere of personal power for ceremonial magicians and others.Their rituals are performed in these magical circles.They also could have a seance there where all the attendees form a circle during the ceremony. I ,myself would respect the area and not mess with it.It's hard to understand them but is a form of religion for them.I wouldn't share the location for fear of vandalism.give em some space.Just my opinion.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

puterdude said:


> Quite a find indeed.It is a spiritual circle for wicca ceremonies.The pointed stonehedge is for the High Printiss or Priest.They like to use a protected ,secluded area in which ritual work takes place,It signifies a boundary of a sphere of personal power for ceremonial magicians and others.Their rituals are performed in these magical circles.They also could have a seance there where all the attendees form a circle during the ceremony. I ,myself would respect the area and not mess with it.It's hard to understand them but is a form of religion for them.I wouldn't share the location for fear of vandalism.give em some space.Just my opinion.


Correct Puter.. its wicken and pagen.. also to worship a entity known as Dagda B.

I had a friend who is heavily involved.. showed me :0)


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Is this in the "Hell Town" area of the CVNP?

Some of those legends concerning that area sound a little absurd.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I know I would have been pretty stoked if I found that wandering around in the woods!


----------



## danishmaggot (Jul 16, 2008)

My wife, which practices the Wiccan religion, says that it's most likely some sort of praying circle for a local coven.

Really nicely made too.


----------



## mitch2106 (May 2, 2010)

i have seen something weird like this deep in the woods at mogadore east of congress lake road. a bunch of stones around for sitting and some weird big thing made of big limbs in the middle, found it odd and kinda creepy


----------



## CraigJC (Jun 26, 2007)

Please give the location and/or directions. I'm planning my first visit to Terra Vista cemetery this summer and would like to include this site in my trip. My trip is purely based on history and curiosity, and the photos have surely peaked my curiosity.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry Craig, can't post any directions.
About the only way you could find this anyhow, would be if I led you there.

As Puterdude said -


> give em some space -- It's hard to understand them but is a form of religion for them


_Blessed be._


----------



## Diehardfisher (Mar 13, 2010)

www.deadohio.com there's some info on the place


----------



## CraigJC (Jun 26, 2007)

Diehardfisher, thanks for the link. Pretty familiar with this site, but to find the info you pretty much need to know what the place is called. So, what is this place called??


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, that's one way to keep people from stealing your chairs.


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

Diehardfisher said:


> www.deadohio.com there's some info on the place


WHERE At furher more on the link? I checked "local oddities" and "haunted places" and could have overlooked it, but I havent seen anything.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

I Say We Get A Few Cases Of Beer And Dress Up Like Quakers And Amish And Chase Them Around In The Woods,That Would Be Fun!


----------

